# What is the "trim" of my 08 Altima ?



## Dennis R (Jan 11, 2015)

I have a 2008 Nissan Altima. It has the CVT transmission, no radio controls on the steering wheel, and a non-Bose stereo system. No electric seats either. I called my salesman who I bought the car from a few months ago and he said he "thought" is was a 2.5 "S". The VIN doesn't tell me, is there any other tags our numbers on the car that will tell me the trim ?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you have a 2.5L and a CVT, it's a "2.5 S" trim. The "2.5" trim was only available with a manual trans. The "SE" and "SL" trims came with the 3.5L-V6.


----------



## Dennis R (Jan 11, 2015)

Thank you very much. That's kinda what I thought, but wanted to be sure.


----------

